# 1990 nissan stanza will not start



## hogbone (May 8, 2014)

Ok guys im a tech and im having priblems with my stanza. The distributer is rebuilt from well known parts. I took the distributer out left it pluged and disabled the icm so no spark would occur. Spinned it over and spin the distributer and the injecters went one by one like sequential injection is suppose to. Leading me to believe the pcm is fine.switched the icm and coil wires and plugs are new. Cap and rotor new the fuel filter is flowing and this car will not start. If you gas rag it will run and backfire. Is there a safety relay or inhibitor im missing please help.


----------

